# HdZ 4 Stratholm Heroisch



## Probut (27. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hätte einmal ein Frage zu der Instanz: Höhlen der Zeit - Das Ausmerzen von Stratholm

In dem heroischen Schwierigkeitsmodus gibt es eine Art Timerun

Meine Frage ist: Wann hört dieser auf? mit dem Töten von Mal Ganis oder reicht es wenn man bei dem 
zusätzlichen Boss ankommt. 

Gibt es überhaupt einen Zusatzboss? Wenn ja ist es der Mob, den vom Rathaus aus hinter einem Gitter stehen sieht? Gibt es eine Abkürzung zu diesem Boss?

Nach dem Töten des ersten Bosses gibt es eine ziemlich lange Pause bis die nächsten Mobwellen spawnen. 
Kann man diese Wartezeit verkürzen?


Über die Beantwortung meiner Fragen würde ich mich riesig freuen

Mfg Probut


----------



## Shilena (29. November 2008)

Probut schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich hätte einmal ein Frage zu der Instanz: Höhlen der Zeit - Das Ausmerzen von Stratholm
> 
> ...




mhhh... wüsst ich auch gerne =)


----------



## Sarthek (29. November 2008)

ich kann nur raten, aber ich schätze der Timerun hört dann auf wenn alle 10 Angreiferwellen besiegt sind, sprich nach dem 2ten Boss,
aber ich kann mich genauso gut irren.
Beim Rest bin ich genauso ratlos

MfG
Mordoc


----------



## firef0kz (29. November 2008)

Ich war auch gestern drin und haben den Run um eine Minute verpasst.
In dieser Zeit ist ein extra Mob da.. der ist da wenn man am Ende in der Marktgasse anstatt rechts (zu Mal'Ganis)  links geht.
Zumindest meinte das unser Tank.
Wenn man den killt gibs dann glaub ich nen Drachen als Pet oder sowas


----------



## MopsXLII (1. Dezember 2008)

Der Run ist ziemlich simpel.
Immer sofort wenns geht Arthas Ansprechen und ihn weiterlaufen lassen (also nachdem man den 2. Boss getötet hat und ihn vor dem Rathaus getroffen hat), nach dem 3. Boss und unten vor der kleinen "Minispießrutenlauf" Passage durchs brennende Strat.

Wir haben zuerst den Run regulär beendet (Mal'Ganis getötet) und sind dann zum Extraboss gegangen um uns die Belohnung abzuholen bis wir gemerkt haben, dass man auch einfach Arthas stehen lassen kann und direkt zum Zusatzboss gehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um zu dem Boss zu gelangen muss man nach der Feuerpassage nicht rechts zu Mal'Ganis (Arthas einfach nicht ansprechen und stehen lassen) sondern links abbiegen.
Dort steht so ein Zeitvieh das man einfach umhauen muss.
Er droppt eine Marke, gibt ein Achievement und droppt einen Bronzenen Reitdrachen.
Das ist ein 280% Speed Flugmount.
Der momentan kleinste "richtige" Drache ingame und ne nette stylische Sache.

Gruß


----------



## Drydema (3. Dezember 2008)

und weils noch nicht beanntwortet worden ist der timerun endet wenn man den boss getötet hat d.h wenn die zeit abläuft aber noch kämpft rennt er einfach durch sein portal und ist weg und der drache ist echt seltsam klein -.-


----------



## DaniL (4. Dezember 2008)

Drydema schrieb:


> und weils noch nicht beanntwortet worden ist der timerun endet wenn man den boss getötet hat d.h wenn die zeit abläuft aber noch kämpft rennt er einfach durch sein portal und ist weg und der drache ist echt seltsam klein -.-



jo holt euch den roten Drachen vom Wyrmtempel , der ist wenigstens groß und sieht nach was aus ^^


----------



## PaladineSenjin (5. Dezember 2008)

Als ich aufgemountet hab, habe ich mich mehr über die Marke gefreut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mich mal erkundigt warum der so klein is und eine Antwort vom Gm war "Es haben sich viele Spieler kleinere Mounts gewünscht" oO lawl


----------



## Toyuki (5. Dezember 2008)

ich würd gern mal ein taure auf dem teil sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freund hat den bekommen als ich mir den roten Drachen vom Wyrmtempel kaufen konnte und er war neidisch obwohl er drop bekommen hat^^


----------



## biggs-83- (16. Februar 2009)

Grüsse!

Damn it... wir waren wirklich ganz gut und hätten den TimeRun auch geschafft... nur Arti, diese Schnecke ist nicht aus den Pötten gekommen. 
Wir haben locker 3 Minuten vor dem Rathaus gewartet... ;-( und dann wars unmachbar für uns... 

Gibt es hier Tricks, wie man das alles beschleunigen kann ?
Guide- TimeRun ?

DANKE


----------



## vickie (16. Februar 2009)

Das wurde ansich gefixt das der mittlerweile sofort ankommt...
Früher war das so das es immer recht lange nach dem 2. boss gedauert hat hat bis Arthi kam aber die letzen mal wo ich drin war kam der immer sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biggs-83- (16. Februar 2009)

Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen... das Blut des letzten Boss war schon lange getrocknet, bis Arti seinen A... zum Rathaus bewegt hat !
3 Minuten !


----------



## Harloww (16. Februar 2009)

biggs-83- schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen... das Blut des letzten Boss war schon lange getrocknet, bis Arti seinen A... zum Rathaus bewegt hat !
> 3 Minuten !


Trotzdem machbar, auch wenn "Arti" etwas langsamer ist.


----------



## Buany (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal, 
zu HDZ 4 Hero gibt es ja nicht viel zu  sagen und ich finde die Instanz inkl. Time-run garnicht so dramatisch.
Alle machen sich bereit, gehen schon mal in die Mitte. Einer spricht Arthas an und die erste Mobwelle spawnt eigentlich schon rechts bei der Kreuzung.
Danach wäre es einfacher auf die Minimap zu schauen da eine weiße Fahne an den Spawnpunkten erscheint. 
Welle 5 boss und Welle 10 boss umgehauen rennt Arthas schon automatisch in die Richtung.

Gleich vor der türe ansprechen und im Haus weiter kämpfen.
*uns ist aufgefallen das die Zeit nicht mehr weiter gezählt wird wenn Arthas im Gespräch ist*

Nach dem 3. Boss gleich anreden und den Gang runter . Da müßt ihr nicht alle auf Ihn warten . 
Bei der Gasse angekommen kann die grp schon mal rennen und einer redet inzwischen mit ihm. 
Das ist die einzige Stelle wo man paar Elite gleichzeitig pullt. 
Bei der Zwischenstation einfach nicht warten, weiter laufen.
Am ende nicht mit Ihm reden sondern gleich weiter nach links ... ende der Straße sieht man einen Drachen der einen anderen Drachen "Quält"^^
Umhauen Drachen looten und fertig, danach könnt ihr wieder zu Arthas um den letzten Boss umzu hauen.
Unsere Grp Zusammenstellung:
1 Heil Schamane
1 DK
1 Mage
1 Pala Tank
1 Shadow


----------



## biggs-83- (17. Februar 2009)

Buany schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> zu HDZ 4 Hero gibt es ja nicht viel zu  sagen und ich finde die Instanz inkl. Time-run garnicht so dramatisch.
> Alle machen sich bereit, gehen schon mal in die Mitte. Einer spricht Arthas an und die erste Mobwelle spawnt eigentlich schon rechts bei der Kreuzung.
> Danach wäre es einfacher auf die Minimap zu schauen da eine weiße Fahne an den Spawnpunkten erscheint.
> ...





Ich danke Dir... das war ne gut ebEschreibung. Ich denke, wir hatten einen Arti Bug, da es einfach zu lange gedauert hat, bis er am RH gespawnt ist..... 
Gestern hat die Gruppe es geschafft (und ich musste arbeiten ;-( )


----------



## _Raziel_ (17. Februar 2009)

Das Problem bei dem 'Bug' sind die auftauchenden Untoten. Während den 10 Wellen steht Arthas mit seinen Mannen vor dem Tor von Stratholme und 'wehrt' die Untoten ab, die immer mal wieder versuchen durch das Tor Richtung Pestländer vorzudringen.
Das übersehen die meisten Gruppen, denn man ist ja selber dabei, die Wellen abzufangen und das Timed zu schaffen.
Nun kann es sein, dass der 2. Boss vor dem Ratshaus spawnt und sich die Gruppe auf den Weg macht. Hinten am Startpunkt jedoch spawnen eben jene Untoten wieder, die versuchen Stratholme zu verlassen. Man tötet den zweiten Boss und Arthas sollte sich nun auf den Weg machen. Tut er aber nicht... warum?
Weil dieser immer noch wacker auf die Untoten prügelt, die versuchen aus der Stadt zu kommen. Ist die Respawnrate grad mal unglücklich (die variiert nämlich von Ort und Zeit) können das gut und gerne 3-4 solcher kleinen, nennen wir sie mal, Arthas Wellen sein, die das Script blockieren, das Arthas Richtung Ratshaus schickt. So entsteht eine ungefähre Wartezeit von 1-3 Minuten.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich dachte Blizzard hat dies mit einem der letzten Hotfixes gefixed, so das, sobald der 2. Boss umkippt, auch die Arthas-Wellen aufhören. Kommt es jedoch weiterhin zu Verzögerungen hilft nur, dass sie die 5er Gruppe nochmals aufmacht um Arthas 'abzuholen'. Falls dieser auf dem halben Weg zu euch kommt, umso besser. Falls nicht, könnt ihr noch kurz die Arthas-Wellen killen (ein Jägerschuss pro Mob und die fallen um). Danach einfach mit Arthas mitlaufen.

Ich geh immer nachgucken ob Arthas unterwegs ist, denn Warterei in einem Timerun ist unsinnig. Bei einem Run sollte man immer in Bewegung sein ^^


----------



## Finalseason (5. März 2009)

Der schöne HDZ4 Timerun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss schon sagen ich war 3x Nomal Modus es war easy
Jetzt habe ich schon 5 Timeruns hinter mir hat immer funktioniert.
Tank mit HP > 28K
Heiler der sein Handwerk versteht
3 DD´s mit über 2k DPS.
Mein rekord liegt bei knapp 20 Mins.

LG


----------



## campino76 (18. März 2009)

Ja, der timerun ist mittlerweile kein Problem, wenn man einigermassen equipt ist.
Ich war gestern wieder drinnen und da hatten wir irrtümlich 2 Heiler geladen (der eine davon war in der F-Liste als Ele-Schami gespeichert). Naja, wir habens trotzdem geschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (18. März 2009)

Jo, der geht auch mit 2 Heilern gut. Designed ist der Timerun für ca. 1500DPS pro DD........


----------

